
Dutch Cops Say They've Decrypted PGP Messages on Seized Server - saosebastiao
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/dutch-cops-say-theyve-decrypted-pgp-messages-on-seized-server
======
greenyoda
While the headline makes it sound like they've cracked PGP encryption, the
story suggests that they may have just discovered the keys that were being
stored on the server:

 _" The Dutch authorities also discovered that the 'keys' for the PGP
encryption system were generated by the server, rather than by the device. As
a result, the Dutch authorities came to believe that the keys to decrypt the
PGP encrypted information, on the Ennetcom PGP BlackBerry devices, are stored
on Ennetcom's BlackBerry Enterprise Servers."_

~~~
remx
Indeed this. All your Blackberry belong to Mallory

